
Using jQuery with Angular 2.0 - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/using-jquery-with-angular-2.0
======
ishitatsuyuki
Reinventing the old DOM modifications with the modern framework ;)

~~~
thelgevold
Yeah, I would use it sparingly :-) Mostly to still allow existing jQuery
plugins.

